# Is it better to set up a roofing business as a sole proprietorship or a partnership?



## jjconstructionrochester (May 23, 2017)

What factors are important in deciding the ownership structure??


----------



## Advanced roofing (Mar 30, 2019)

Set it up as a limited company for three reasons. 

1. You can add/delete partners with ease although I would never take on a partner. Great minds don’t always think alike

2. For liability reasons, you don’t want any chance of loosing everything you have accumulated personally.

3. Tax reasons an accountant can explain.

Justin
Http://advanced-roofing.ca


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Depends on experience, could start as part of a partnership and gain the expereince to go it alone in later life


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Yeah, you don't want someone without the right know-how getting involved in this


----------



## harrym243 (Jul 8, 2019)

I currently have a partnership for my fencing company, Frameless Glass Fencing Eastern Suburbs. However, I'm confused if I can still have a partnership for the roofing business I'm planning on undertaking or would sole proprietorship be better for a roofing company?


----------

